
Why is the stock market going up despite horrible economic news? [video] - scottLobster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ECqDaPjjV0
======
scottLobster
Seen this question a lot on here lately, this is by far the best most concise
explanation I've come across. Enjoy!

